# Felix and java



## mosquetero (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!

First of all, I am not sure where to post this, so I am writing it in General, but please move it to where it should be.

I want to install Felix so as to use bundles in FreeBSD. To do that I must type "java -jar bin/felix.jar", but I don't have java. When I try to install java using this:

cd /usr/ports/java/jdk14
make install clean

I get the error: jdk-1.4.2p8_15 is marked as broken: Does not compile with GCC 4.2.** Error code 1.

Any idea?? I am quite sure that someone has already asked about it in this forum but I can't find it. A link to that post would be appreciated as well.

Thank you in advance


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2009)

Install java/diablo-jre15 or java/diablo-jre16.


----------



## mosquetero (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi!

I have already downloaded:

Diablo Latte JRE 1.6.0-7  (both package and tarball)

Besides, I have downloaded:

Diablo Caffe JDK 1.6.0-7 (both package and tarball)

I copied them into /usr/ports/distfiles and then I went to /usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16 and typed make install clean. I get this:


```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_3

 Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution manually.

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles

 *** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16.
 *** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16
```

What is happening??? I found I thread about this, but they were installing jdk16 and their solution does not work in this problem.

Please help and thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2009)

Your ports tree isn't up to date.


----------



## zeiz (Aug 21, 2009)

I got the same situation with jre. First port asked for tzupdater, then for everything else that is in .jar format.
My ports are up to dates and I only want to run openoffice.org. 
Couple of month ago I already installed and ran it without jre... at least I don't remember any problems except building time
Somebody knows what has changed?


----------

